# Denon's 1900 Series Question.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been reading a lot to increase my knowledge of this hobby which has become an obsession. As I read there is one thing I have noticed that Denon receivers have been losing weight over the years which has me wondering how are they doing this and still maintain a decent WPC for all of these years since weight is usually an indication of a good power supply, so I turn to the people who would have greater knowledge in this area than I to hear how this is possible. So I will give examples in the 1900 series, from the 1905 to 1911 to be exact. So here we go:

Denon AVR 1905 WPC [email protected] ohms, weight 26.2 lbs

Denon AVR 1906 WPC [email protected] ohms, weight 25.8 lbs

Denon AVR 1907 WPC [email protected] ohms, weight 26 lbs

Denon AVR 1908 WPC [email protected] ohms, weight 24.7 lbs

Denon AVR 1909 WPC [email protected] ohms, weight 25.4 lbs

Denon AVR 1910 WPC [email protected] ohms, weight 23.6 lbs

Denon AVR 1911 WPC [email protected] ohms, weight 20.4 lbs

I pulled this info from each receivers manuals, from the info here the 05,06 and 07 were trying to stay within 26lbs and WPC 80-85, the 08 and 09 within 25lbs and a bump in WPC of 90, this is were things start to really change, the 1910 losses 2 to 3 pounds from it's predecessors and still maintains it's 90 WPC now the new model the 1911 has WPC 75 and is only just above 20lbs.

So in a nutshell from the 1905-1911 there has been a weight loss of 6lbs, now I know that over the course of time materials change and the use of lighter components but 6lbs. Will this trend tapper off or will Denon continue year after year reducing the weight of it's receivers. So what do you guys think?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm looking for anyone to shed some light on this so I can understand why weight is so important when it comes to receivers.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have noticed the same thing and my thoughts have always been the heavier the better and leads me to think that skimping on the power supply is the culprit. My brother has a lower powerd marantz then my Denon 3808 and his weighs like twice as much. I don't know the answer but sure wouldn't mind knowing being that alot of folks are talking of Denons quality going down hill.


----------

